
Uber Loses London License over Concerns for Rider Safety - semiquaver
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-25/uber-denied-new-license-by-london-s-transport-regulator
======
devicetray0
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21626837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21626837)

~~~
mancerayder
Not a dupe, a completely different news site (Bloomberg v. BBC).

~~~
devicetray0
I believe it's still technically a dupe. In the past, the mods here decided to
merge comments on articles reporting the same event.

~~~
mancerayder
It's not a merge, unfortunately, it's an eclipsing of perspectives not lucky
enough to be the first.

